# Skiff shopping



## RobVan (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a 2011 HPXT and am very happy with the skiff. It is perfect for the areas I fish on the central Texas coast - shallow grass flats. 

I would not recommend this boat if you spend much time in open water with any chop over a foot high. With a foot of chop or less I can run the tabs down to have the forward V cut through the water pretty well and the spray rails do their job but anything more than that will beat you up.

Shallow water performance is fantastic - both on the pole and motor. Not too many places I can't get into (or get out of).


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Been in a few different HPX-t's and they are decent skiffs. Can run super skinny, but will beat you down when going through any amount of chop. It did everything decently, but wasn't blown away by any means with its performance. 
I'm not a big fan of tunnel hulls that big either. Maverick makes awesome boats, so the quality is there, just don't think the performance matches up to the price tag.

Plans to fish solo a lot or having company? 

Good luck finding a used pro/whip... Took me a year of searching before I landed my skiff.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Where I'm at the ICW can get nasty but once up the creek I need a shallow draft. I had a dolphin renegade which was great but if the ICW was rough it wasn't fun. How shallow will an hpx v run?


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I've owned the renegade, super skiff and now I have an HP (precursor to the HPX basically the same boat). The HP with a 2 stroke 90 needs about 10-12 inches to run and 8-9 to float.  Not many boats are going to run as skinny or float as shallow as that Renegade. I have been on an HPX-T and I do not think it was any more "capable" than the Renegade, I don't think it poled any better for sure. I think your at the same dilemma we all come up against and the only answer I have come up with is owning more than on boat. ;D But then you get into a whole nother problem with your wallet/wife.  My long term plan is a whip/caimen/Spear type and a BIG bay boat, but my wife is skeptical.....


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

The renegade would run in 5"








[/URL][/img]


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

I think you'd truley love any of the HPX models. The T would be great but maybe check out the new S. I own a 17V and I've run that pretty crazy skinny. The T and or S would definitely be top on your list to check out. I've seen a lot of people run the T through some real slop. There are a lot of other skiffs out there aswell though.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

You stated that you need a shallow draft. If that's the case no tunnel would be ideal. Now if you need to run shallow that's where they come into play. My buddy had one and I fished on it several times with him. It was a great quality as far as build. But it rode like a jackhammer. Especially if you on the C c seat like was. But man did that thing run skinny. I literally used to brace myself by putting my feet against the bulkhead/deck. I thought for sure we were gonna ground out. I remember looking over the side in amazement and fear. It just doesn't feel right going that fast in 4-5 inches


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

HPX-S rides great and is very shallow, poles really well also. Definitely take a spin in one if you can, good luck with the boat search!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Been in a few different HPX-t's and they are decent skiffs. Can run super skinny, but will beat you down when going through any amount of chop. It did everything decently, but wasn't blown away by any means with its performance.
> I'm not a big fan of tunnel hulls that big either. Maverick makes awesome boats, so the quality is there, just don't think the performance matches up to the price tag.
> 
> Plans to fish solo a lot or having company?
> ...



Honestly, I agree with this a lot. One of the worst skiffs as far as the pounding you will get, and will be soaked in water in a chop. Now, one of the skinniest running boats you will find, poles alright, slides really bad in turns and on pole. I consider it to be the worst of all the HPX's as the other HPX's are very impressive. I personally would rather a skiff that performs better at everything else, than one than can just run shallower. Again, construction on them is great, fit and finish is also pretty good if the skiff has been well maintained. I myself will stay away from them, as they're kind of heavy and tough to fish out of alone. They will definitely get the job done, as some of my best fishing days were out of a buddies HPX-T, but it makes the job a bit harder than it would if you were in a different skiff. 

The strong point for the HPX-T is it's shallow running capabilities (I say running, because it doesn't float too shallow due to water displacement.) Down here in south florida, not only is it immoral to buzz our grass flats, but they will be implementing the new laws in Florida Bay where one cannot use a motor in anything less than 3' of water, making the one good thing the HPX-T has to offer completely irrelevant. 

Just my opinions on the skiff, or at least on the HPX-T that I spent countless hours fishing out of. Others may love their skiff due to their situations as far as their fisheries and methods. For my area and style of fishing, I would find something better suited for the task.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I have been borrowing a aluminum boat with a tunnel and love the fact that there isn't much cleaning to do after a day of fishing so I started looking at xpress, alweld and gator traxx tunnel boats. I have found one with a jet engine and wanted to know if anyone can share their experiences with jet drives vs a prop. There is no reverse on a jet drive right? How is idle speed?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Idle speed is fine and there's not a reverse but you can fiddle with the gate to bring it to somewhat of an idle. I've been fishing a lot with friends who have jet jons and can tell you that there is nothing short of an airboat that will run skinnier.  You can easily run in water that is shallower than the draft of the boat.  You can skim mud flats and even oyster bars that are barely submerged.  The downside is that they handle kinda funny since you've got to be on the throttle to steer.  Also the jet will clog with floating/submerged grass, and they aren't very efficient, you lose 25% of your power and burn extra gas to push the jet.  Basically, a lot of compromises are made with the main goal of running wherever you want and whenever, tide will become practically no issue at all.  It's awesome for low winter tides in the big bend area, where we have rocks, oysters, and mud and may have to skim flats that are a sustained 3 or 4 inches for long periods of time to get to where we want to go.  It gives you access to places virtually nobody else is going to be at and puts you on fish that aren't as pressured.  However, when you do get stuck you're going to be real stuck so operating one with that in mind is important.  I am currently searching for a lower unit for my Yamaha 60 two stroke to use during those winter tides.  I've got a prop lower unit on my Sea Ark 1660 MVT.  My prop tunnel runs skinny but I've still got a prop in the water and it's rocky out there...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks that is very helpful. What should I look for/ check when buying an outboard with a jet foot?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know a ton about the mechanics of jet lowers but they seem fairly straightforward to me. I'd worry more about the motor having good compression and running well more than anything.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm gonna say this and I don't have any proof other than what i've seen (usually jet skis), but I think that jet lowers are more likely to do serious damage than props, that jet spray uproots all the grass it blows on ...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

How does the jet handle chop? A typical afternoon I can expect 1'chop or less. Bad days 2' plus. No grass here just mud and oysters. Once I'm in the creek its calm. It's the ride to and from that can get nasty.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I have been borrowing a aluminum boat with a tunnel and love the fact that there isn't much cleaning to do after a day of fishing so I started looking at xpress, alweld and gator traxx tunnel boats. I have found one with a jet engine and wanted to know if anyone can share their experiences with jet drives vs a prop. There is no reverse on a jet drive right? How is idle speed?


Sucking grass, mud, and sand through a jet drive will wreck a jet pump very quickly. Hitting a rock with a stainless steel prop will wreck a lower unit instantly. Unless you're worried about hitting rocks like in an inland river or the Crystal River inshore area, stick with a prop.

Powertech told me that many in Texas will intentionally buy over-sized SWW props and wear the blades down in the sand until they lose too much performance rather than rebuild jet pumps and pay 30% more in fuel consumption.

I have been on jet powered boats in rocky rivers that you would be crazy to run a prop. (or a boat made from glass.)


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Running in a chop issue looks like a jet foot won't work for me. I still like the idea of an easy to clean boat and get back to basics. Having a garage queen boat was nice but between cleaning and worrying about dropping a sinker on the deck rather than fishing was a pain. I would like a skiff with a tunnel, 25hp - 40hp tiller from 15'-17'


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

This thing is badass

https://tallahassee.craigslist.org/boa/4754643272.html


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

if you want a tunnel, maybe look at a shadowcast and linex it? Easy, inexpensive, big tunnel on the 18


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Something like a Pathfinder 15T tiller would be good choice. Not good for the chop but can run shallow. If you did find one, chances are it has been fished pretty hard and you would not care if it got beat up a tad while fishing..


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Steve this is my Sea Ark 1660 MVT I bought a few months ago for cheap.  You can see my Gheenoe next to it which has been sitting idle because I've been having so much fun with this new boat.  The Ark runs shallower, carries more chit, and doesn't get me soaked like the Classic does.  I also don't cringe when I bump over an oyster bar while fishing.  I think it can run in a legit 4-5 inches of water or shallower for short stretches as long as there are no rocks or oysters.  I think it can run quite a bit shallower than my Gheenoe while on plane.  Gas mileage is pretty good, too.  The downside is it's heavier so I'm not dragging it over any shallow spots and it drafts quite a bit more than the Classic while at rest.  I don't think I'd want to own any trailer queen boats.  I buy them to fish not to look cool or impress anybody so I wouldn't buy anything so nice I'd be afraid to beat it up doing what it was designed for!  These metal boats are tough and catch fish, just about everybody in my area of the gulf is running one it seems.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

You can get the Salt Marsh 14 with a tunnel.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

In regards to the salt marsh skiff, I feel like tunnels are not terribly effective on small narrow beam boats, but maybe somebody else might shed some light on that.


----------



## Qman (Feb 10, 2007)

I got a 2012 g3 1756 dlx tunnel.  Favorite boat yet out of the 5 I've owned.  Second g3.  Its great for the n fl area.  Had it up for sale this summer.  Shoot me a text 352-443-0869 if you want more inf on it.   I never needed a jet foot where I run it has an atlas micro plate.  Runs plenty shallow.  I moved to n fl from Naples with a fiberglass pathfinder 17t.  Fun boat but not good for bumping rocks and oysters trying to learn a new area. The aluminum is low maintenance like you said.  I've fished from Marco island, around st Augustine and all over the big bend coast.  No complaints.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Jim that's what I'm looking for. What did you get it for? Q man I'll text you. Are you selling it?


----------



## Qman (Feb 10, 2007)

I was gonna re-list in the spring. If it fits the bill for you its for sale. Text me and I'll send pics I got on my phone. The boat is like new only been registered for a year. From what your describing you want it would work well for you.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Did you get my text?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

> Jim that's what I'm looking for. What did you get it for? Q man I'll text you. Are you selling it?



I paid 4k for it.  It's a 2001 hull with a 2005 Yamaha T60 that I swear you'd think came right off the showroom floor, I bet it was used a dozen times max, super clean.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a deal. Got any more photos?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry not the best pics. It's put me on some solid fish and has been a real good boat so far. It's the "Rescue Edition" hull which is why it has those rails on the outside. Previous owner used the rails to stuff brush and stuff in to duck hunt I believe. I use it to tie stuff onto and will probably also use it to pull myself into the boat for scalloping next season  It's a little rough in any serious chop but it's honestly better than most of my friends' flat bottom Carolina Skiffs or jons and it's been a pretty dry ride too.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a very nice boat


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks. It's my first "big" boat and I'm enjoying a lot about it.


----------



## 6wt (Dec 9, 2014)

Excuse my newbi questions: how skinny will it float? can you pole it?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Just throwing this out there - floats very sshallow and does alot of things well. Lots of equipment and been well maintained.  I am willing to decontent the boat to lower the price.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1406387114

Joe


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

> Excuse my newbi questions:  how skinny will it float?  can you pole it?
> 
> Thanks!



I don't generally pole but I know people that do. They're kinda noisy with the hull slap and I doubt it tracks well but I imagine you wouldn't want to pole it in any heavy wind anyway. It's hard to know exactly how shallow it will float but it's not bad, maybe 5 or 6 inches depending on load? Mine has forward mounted fuel and batteries which helps keep the transom from dipping down too deep in the water, and when I'm up on the casting deck with my jackplate up I have to careful not to overheat my motor if it's running because it will nearly come out of the water.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

I also fish the same area of NE Fla. I chose the Boggy Creek Genesis Tunnel they are built like a tank tunnel hull. With my jackplate runs extremely shallow and will not slide in a turn. Reasonbly priced skiff if you do not go crazy and will last a lifetime if you keep it outta the sun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Come on guys, 4 inches on plane, how much damage are you doing to the bottom?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

You can't damage the bottom here


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here on the Nature Coast, while your boat may be capable of running in 4" on plane, you'd be insane to try it in an unfamiliar area because the bottom consists of random oyster bars and limestone rock and the water is not always very clear.  A boat that can run shallow is necessary for inshore fishing, but you had still better know exactly where you're going before you blast off on plane.  In some areas there is bottom that can be damaged, but it's mostly in 2'+ water or else protected by the afore mentioned limestone and oyster bars.

This rig will run with the jack plate all the way up which equates to 6" over rock on plane.   Would I ever try it out of a known channel?  Not on your life, and that's not because I'm worried about damaging the bottom.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's an amazing rig. Where did you get it? I know what you mean about knowing the area. I have spent the last 10 years exploring and becoming familiar with the area I fish.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I won't be skimming any shallow grass flats but mud and sand bottom... Game on.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a SeaArk 1872 MVT. I built it out from the basic hull.


----------



## 6wt (Dec 9, 2014)

So is an aluminum boat the boat of choice when skiff shopping for fishing the Nature Coast area?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

they do take rocks and oyster shells better than fiberglass. I fish the crystal river area a lot and I am very careful. Eventually I will do some damage. North of there is worse.


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

So yall wouldn't recommend getting the hpxt if you have to run in any open bays in some chop? I fish the marshes of Louisiana so there is some big open bays. I found a used hpxt locally and was debating on getting it. The shallow water capabilities would be nice. Last turn tournament we fished we wasted a lot of time having to idle in a foot or so of water to get to where we could plane in the bay boat.


----------

